# YELLOW LAB & RED ZEBRA CICHLID HYBRID?



## FLIP5CICHLIDS

I had all of my African cichlids in one tank and SUPRISE,SUPRISE. Yellow lab and a Red Zebra! This is twice now that I had to strip the female yellow lab and was curious to know who was the male because my African cichlid tank I had one of everything:

Labidochromis caeruleus 1x
Acei Cichlid 1x
Pseudotropheus crabro 1x
Tilapia butterkofferi 1x
Metriaclima callainos 1x
Metriaclima estherae 1x
Nimbochromis venustus 1x
Botia macracantha 3x

Is this common?


----------



## marik

from what i've read here on the forums red zebras have no problem cross breeding with yellow labs


----------



## Fogelhund

marik said:


> from what i've read here on the forums red zebras have no problem cross breeding with yellow labs


Yes, unfortunately quite common.


----------



## MalawiLover

Infact, I have found that red zebra males almost prefer yellow lab females to their own.

Any mouthbrooding fish from Lake Malawi can and will given the right circumstances breed with any other species of mouthbrooder from Lake Malawi. This is why it is not recomended to keep singles of mixed species together unless they are all the same gender.

What are you doing with the fry?


----------



## exasperatus2002

I was sold 2 females as yellow labs that were hybrid lab & reds. They look like a yellow lab but with no black at all. They also dont show much if any interest in my male yellow lab. I went back after someone told me about it & asked the main guy there and he said yeah they are & most of what we see labeled as yellow labs are red/yellow lab hybrids. It'd have been nice if he'd had marked them as such, I'd have purchased something else.

[/img]http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg257/exasperatus2002/?action=view&current=DSCN9930.flv

http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg257/exasperatus2002/?action=view&current=DSCN9931.flv


----------



## MalawiLover

exasperatus2002 said:


> I was sold 2 females as yellow labs that were hybrid lab & reds. They look like a yellow lab but with no black at all. They also dont show much if any interest in my male yellow lab.


Yep, its all too common.


----------



## FLIP5CICHLIDS

The 2nd batch of fry are in a 10g tank and they were stripped from the female. The very first batch, it was too late but one fry. They look like very much of the female w/o the stripes but as soon they were big as a dime, they turned bright orange.


----------



## Dewdrop

You hear of the yellow lab / red zebra cross being sold as yellow labs all the time but you don't hear of the cross being sold as red zebras. I wonder why? I'm sure some turn orange like FLIP5CICHLIDS said. I guess it's because the mother is lab so that's what they sell the offspring as :? .


----------

